# How do I stud my dog?



## diesels mum (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi. I have a 2 year old English Bulldog, very handsome, good family history & would like to offer him for stud.
Just not sure how to go about it, what to charge, what happens if the bitch doesn't get pregnant?
This is the first Bulldog i've had so am not interested in breeding or raising any pups.
Any advice. Thanks


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

diesels mum said:


> Hi. I have a 2 year old English Bulldog, very handsome, good family history & would like to offer him for stud.
> Just not sure how to go about it, what to charge, what happens if the bitch doesn't get pregnant?
> This is the first Bulldog i've had so am not interested in breeding or raising any pups.
> Any advice. Thanks


I'm confused you want to stud him but you're not interested in breeding..eh? :confused1:

but anyhow best luck is to read this http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/9236-thinking-about-offering-your-dog-stud.html and get this thread moved to the breeding section.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Is you dog KC registered. you will properly find that most breeders ask for the relivant health tests..Have these been done.!
Also most people like to go to showlines has your boy been shown.?


----------



## diesels mum (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I want to stud him but not get into breeding, I want him to go to someone with a bitch, he get's her pregnant & her owner breeds the pup's, what's there to be confused about? 
But thanks for the link.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

English bulldogs require help to breed, to give birth theres a lot more to it than other breeds. I would get advice from the breed club etc.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*First of all do you realise that IF he mated a bitch and never got another one he would be very frustrated! Stud dogs need to have a "supply" of bitches and theres so many out there in the "dog world" that I dowt that anyone would want to use your dog.*


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

In order to offer a dog at stud, the stud owner should actually know and be experienced in breeding, not only because the bitch's owner will need guidance from you as to the right time to bring her bitch for mating, you will need to supervise the mating and the majority of bitch's coming to you will be pets (I assume you don't show him, so no experienced, reputable breeders will use him) and they will look to you for advice and help, so if you don't want to get involved in breeding and learn, then I would advise against studding him out.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

A breeding animal needs to be of a certain standard both physically and genetically. If you bought him as a pet then I very much doubt if he will be of that standard.
There is a lot more to breeding pedigree dogs than merely having two entire animals. What about health tests? Both the bitch and the sire should have been examined by a veterinarian to be certain they are free and clear of hip dysplasia, cataracts, cherry eye, palate problems, heart conditions and other congenital diseases.
Also
95% of bitches need a Caesarian section in that breed, in order to deliver the pups alive, it is not something to be taken lightly, I would advise you to leave it to those who know a lot about the breed and breeding those dogs.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

echo what everyone else has said. Why do pet owners think it would be nice to use their PET dog at stud when they know nothing about it. I dont agree with bulldogs being bred at all but for beginners to try it is very scary.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just thought id add, giving your dog his 'manhood' will change his character - the most even tempered dogs can change overnight to show signs of aggression, dominance and ignorance to you around the house.

You need to look at his pedigree and the bitches pedigree very closely, do all relavent health tests, be willing to lend support to the bitch both in advice and financial terms. Be prepared to take on the pups if they are not sold, be prepared to take them on if they are returned.

You need to make sure that he is not affected by any of the perviously mentioned medical conditions associated with your breed also. As you may know (or not) there are many hundreds of new pups given birth to that have grave ill health issues. You therefore want to be certain you are not introducing a bad gene pool to be potentially be bred from in the future - affecting the longevity of the breed. 

The financial element to studding is bigger than you first think  (breeders are also now being sued for introducing unhealthy dogs to new owners) :wink5:


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

diesels mum said:


> Hi. I have a 2 year old English Bulldog, very handsome, good family history & would like to offer him for stud.
> Just not sure how to go about it, what to charge, what happens if the bitch doesn't get pregnant?
> This is the first Bulldog i've had so am not interested in breeding or raising any pups.
> Any advice. Thanks


You may not be interested in breeding or raising puppies and I echo what has been said, but as a stud dog owner you are also responsible for any offspring that would be produced should those puppies fall on hard times.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im confused, if you arent interested in breeding, then why do you want to use your dog as a stud?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

have you looked on the breeding section here theres a thread on bull dogs i found it relly interesting didnt know how complex breeding was with this breed


----------

